# metal nock set



## tony ennis (Jul 4, 2010)

My son and I dug my ancient 40# recurve out of the closet. We took it to an archery store and the bow tech pronounced the bow "sound enough to shoot." We bought a bowstring, some arrows, and a glove.

The bow tech put the string on the bow then clamped a metal nock set on the string. Is it common to have a metal nock set when using the fingers to release the arrow? Even with a glove on it can be uncomfortable unless I move my index finger up a little. But that makes pulling the bow a little harder.

I'm 35 years out of date on archery. Have times changed or did the tech put the wrong nock set on the string?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

A metal nock set is ok. I don't like them for the same reason you mentioned. I always tie my nock set on the string. If you take the metal nock set off to tie one on make sure you do not cut the serving. Don't ask me how I know.

Robert


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Taking off a metal knock set isn't hard if you have nock pliers and use the spreader point at the joint in the metal nock. I tie my nocking points with 15lb Maxima. I like to serve my strings with it also. The tied nocking point I use is called a "ten tie nocking point". It is accomplished by tying the nock by way of alternating a double overhand knot on each side of the string ten times, cinching it down well before tying the next side. Then leaving about an 8th/inch tag, which is melted down with a match and pressed flat while still hot, you end up with a nice nock that can be turned to make micro adjustments for tuning. I like to use two of them with a small amount of extra space between them to accommodate the space needed to not torque the arrow nock while at full draw.


----------



## tony ennis (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about this. I think I'll take it back to the tech and let him do something that's more gentle. I like the idea of knots above and below the nock point.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

There's nothing "wrong" with a brass nockset. It won't hurt the string or the bow. If you don't care for them, learn to tie them and never worry about it again. It's as easy as tying your shoes.


----------



## tony ennis (Jul 4, 2010)

Heh, I am youtubing now


----------



## tony ennis (Jul 4, 2010)

Update - The brass nockset was shredding my shooting glove. I showed the bow tech and he crimped it again to help relocate the sharp edge. Then he recommended I use a 3-under finger style so my index finger wouldn't be near it anyway. I've been shooting this way and I like it. So the nockset itself is no longer an issue.

Within a few days the serving frayed, broke just under the nockset, then unraveled. Perhaps the tech damaged the serving when he re-crimped the nockset. Or perhaps there was too much friction between the arrow nocks and the string. I know the arrows would grip the string. Quite handy, actually 

So I youtubed and found a good video on tying a proper serving. I only redid the unraveled portion of the serving, not the portion of the serving that was above the nocket. It's still fine. It's pretty clear this isn't Kosher.

Be that as it may, I thought I tied a good serving. I used the old serving string since I didn't have any - I wanted to get the bow shooting again. After I was done tying the serving, I shot the bow a few times. Much to my dismay, the serving loosened. Before the serving broke previously, the arrows' nocks were already fitting pretty snugly. The serving I just tied was not wrapped machine-tight, had the remnant of the frayed serving string that protruded from under the nockset, and also wrapped over the tag end of the serving I tied. So it went from "snug" to "very snug."

There's no way this is going to last more than a few shots.

It would seem my real options are:
1. Pay the tech to put a new serving on the string.
2. Buy a new string.
3. Buy the tools required to properly wrap a serving and do it myself. This will include at the very least something to remove the nockset, the serving winder device, and a bow square (string square?)
4. Some or all of the above.

Hrmfffff. It never occured to me the serving would loosen so. Almost certainly because I'm shooting right off the end of it instead of the middle.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Unless you buy a custom string and tell the maker where to put the serving you will always be shooting at the top of the serving. I have rreserved my strings for years. I usually buy my custom strings without the center serving and do it myself. Tools every archer should have. Buy Halo serving material. It will give you a better release.

Robert


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

You need to search out a different tech to work on your string. Find a area pro shop or club and talk to them. Individuals will advise and show you how to serve a string and tie a knock set in. Go to some local shoots and ask people to recomend or ask for help.....for the most part archers *WILL* help archers for free.
good luck 
Frank


----------

